# Member upgrade



## Elniño (Aug 18, 2019)

I signed up as registered user but see that I’m not able to see all responses to questions. Do I need to be a member for that and how can I upgrade my account


----------



## Elniño (Aug 18, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Elniño said:


> Anyone?


The moderators on TAM are all volunteer, thus unpaid. We do not work any specific schedule. Sometimes there are few to no moderators online. The site is sort-of user-moderated meaning that users can report something that they think violates the rules and the mods/admins will check it out when they are online. Also the paid staff of admins (I'm not a paid admin, I'm volunteer) seems to take the weekend off. 

Just wanted to let you know how TAM operates. :nerd:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Elniño said:


> I signed up as registered user but see that I’m not able to see all responses to questions. Do I need to be a member for that and how can I upgrade my account


Now to address this issue.

why do you think that you cannot see all of the responses? What makes you think this?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

vBulletin Message said:


> Mr. Nail, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting email activation.


So which is it? do you need a special membership level to add replies, when the banner says Add replies? or is it just glitchy? I posted on this thread because I didn't think a new thread was necessary, and I was thinking it just might want money.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> So which is it? do you need a special membership level to add replies, when the banner says Add replies? or is it just glitchy? I posted on this thread because I didn't think a new thread was necessary, and I was thinking it just might want money.


What page were you trying to access? Did this just start today?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

also...

I'm confused. I don't see a banner or anything else that states "Add Replies". Please clarify


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> also...
> 
> --multi snip-- Please clarify


For your edification with no hope of resolution:
On this page talk about marriage home there is a topic "Can a Marriage Survive Infidelity?" with an Add Replies banner. 
Clicking that topic takes you to this page: Can a marriage survive infidelity at the bottom of VSGlen's usual insipid post there is a button labeled "reply" clicking that button invariably returns the above quoted bit. I've always found this. It has always returned this. Sometimes I have found VSGlen posts with replies and I can reply to those threads.

Perhaps one must be a forum supporter to be a first replier?
Perhaps it just says Add replies in a spirit of False Egalitarianism.
Perhaps it's just buggy as a mattress.
The world may never know. 
MN


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Perhaps it's just buggy as a mattress. <- probably that. 

I can post a reply as a moderator. But as a regular member I was not able to. I'll let the tech team know that it's buggy.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

No one can post to the articles, and that appears to be by design. Mods/Admins are the exception as they can post everywhere

Kevin


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yungster said:


> No one can post to the articles, and that appears to be by design. Mods/Admins are the exception as they can post everywhere
> 
> Kevin


Is there any way to removed the "Add Reply" button because it's confusing.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

A good idea. Done and done

Kevin


----------

